# Sigelei 30w Launched!



## drew (9/5/14)

A little birdy in China has just let me know that the Sigelei 30W has just been launched! Not really a fan of the top cap or graphic but will definitely be getting one of these.

No specs posted online yet, but pretty sure it's the Yihi SX300 chip:
7W-30W Variable Wattage
4.0V-8.5V Variable Voltage 
Support 0.5 ? - 3.0 ? Atomizer
DC to DC,Single Battery
Flash Memory
Lock &Unlock Feature
Gravity Sensing Systerm, adjust the power Automatically
0.66" OLED Screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (11/5/14)

Wow, 30W
That is something to take notice of
Thanks


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/5/14)

Aesthetically, you're right, it's horrible. Lots of 30W mods hitting the market now. Don't pull the trigger too quick. You might find something prettier soon.


----------

